

Meet The Man Who Created The Crack Epidemic - mparramon
http://www.esquire.com/features/rick-ross-drug-dealer-interview-1013?click=pp

======
pastylegs
I haven't read all the article yet, but I was just listening to a podcast
yesterday on the subject of crack which might be interesting:
[http://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts/crack-
works/](http://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts/crack-works/)

